# Cinder block smoker



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone ever built and used a cinder block smoker. I have seen them on youtube and wondering if it is even worth building.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

My grandpa used to cook on them all the time. All I remember is being full and happy. I didn't watch him cook but I think it requires some ICE cold beer.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Charlie in TX said:


> My grandpa used to cook on them all the time. All I remember is being full and happy. I didn't watch him cook but I think it requires some ICE cold beer.


Most cooking does.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

My son built one. He dry stacked the cinder blocks on a poured concrete pad and uses a sheet of plywood for the top. He left a half cinder block out of one end on the bottom row. He put a couple of cinder blocks next to the opening and covered half the cinder blocks with another block on to make a fire box. He builds a small fire and props open the other end of the plywood to establish a draft. He drilled a hole in the plywood to put a thermometer to monitor the temperature.

If you want I can ask him for dimensions.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I've never built one myself, but I will ad some advice anyway....line the inside with a clay firebrick.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

scwine said:


> I've never built one myself, but I will ad some advice anyway....line the inside with a clay firebrick.


That's a must!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

I started my build last Saturday to the point where I needed the expanded metal. Going two rows up then expanded metal and then going two rows on top of that. Father In Law had this metal lid lying around that fits perfect and then made two doors to load my coals through. Filling the cinder block holes with sand for more insulation. Grass in the middle is burned off and sand added to the dirt. Going to do a hog on it this coming Saturday.


----------



## Nutnhoney (Jan 7, 2017)

Once knew a guy who would cook several whole pigs at a time one one like the picture. He would have a party and the crowd would close in when the lid came off. Grab some ribs and a cold one and your set. Easy build, and mobile if need be.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

I have blocks just for the pit. I have built it one around 8 times. They work very well and hold heat in very well. When Im done i just place bricks back in storage.

Ive used plywood or tin on top. I built my fire on the 4 corners. It does not take much wood to get temps up high so start slow and add as you need more fuel. good luck they are easy and work very well


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

thanks for the replys. just didnt want to waste my time if it wasnt any good.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Will need to modify the lid but holding good temp.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Pig and pork butts cooked great. Temp was warmer than I thought so cooked faster than expected which was ok since we could pull the meat and let it rest in pans.


----------



## BCG (Aug 13, 2010)

Next time move your grill up a block. Will be easier to manage fire under the dripping meat. We have similar pit and it doesn't need much fuel. Looks good.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Haybl, I was at that 4th of July party, that was some good pig


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Reel Aggies said:


> Haybl, I was at that 4th of July party, that was some good pig


Ha! Small world. Mary Lou said it was the best pig she's had since moving to Texas.


----------

